# Adjust pto clutch



## jerryshutter29 (7 mo ago)

Just replaced clutch on 4530 hahindra tractor and the pto clutch will not disengage


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Jerry, welcome to the tractor forum.

You probably need a shop/repair/service manual for your tractor. There are manuals available online. Here's a digital download:









SERVICE MANUAL FOR MAHINDRA 4530 4WD **DIGITAL VERSION**







billstractor.net





On my old Ford tractor, the two stage clutches are preset at the factory in a jig. The only adjustment I make is in the clutch linkage, adjusting the "free play" of the clutch pedal linkage. Have you tried adjusting the free play?


----------

